# Persönliche Galerie?



## jochem (15. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche, meine Bilder in einer persönlichen Galerie zusammenzustellen, was mir aber nicht gelingt, obwohl ich nach der Anleitung von Annett vom 21.02.2006 vorgegangen bin, aber die ist ja auch schon fast 2 Jahre alt - die Anleitung!

Ich bin der Meinung, daß unter dem Thema "Ich und mein Teich" alle neuen Bilder erfaßt werden - chronologisch, und ich unter der persönlichen Galerie nur meine Bilder und Texte sammeln kann. Aber ich habe nicht rausgefunden, wie ich die Bilder reinstellen kann!?

Wie kann ich denn unter "Meine Bilder" einzelne Motive austauschen? (Bei mir sind da einige Sachen durcheinander gekommen).

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Uli (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

hallo jochem,
ich war eben mal dein album suchen und kann nix finden.du solltest dir zuerst das album anlegen und dann die bilder da hochladen.
gruß uli


----------



## midnite (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Hallo Jochen,
ich habe vor ein Paar tagen ein Ordner nach Annetts anweisung erstellt. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Versuche es noch einmal schritt für schritt. Das geht schon


----------



## Dr.J (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Hallo Jochem,



> Wie kann ich denn unter "Meine Bilder" einzelne Motive austauschen?



1. Bild in der Vorschau anklicken
2. Pulldown-Menü "Bild-Tools"
3. "Bild bearbeiten" auswählen
4. Rechts neben dem Bild gibt es die Möglichkeit "Bild ersetzen".



> Ich bin der Meinung, daß unter dem Thema "Ich und mein Teich" alle neuen Bilder erfaßt werden - chronologisch, und ich unter der persönlichen Galerie nur meine Bilder und Texte sammeln kann. Aber ich habe nicht rausgefunden, wie ich die Bilder reinstellen kann!?



Hier verstehe ich nicht, was du meinst.



> ich versuche, meine Bilder in einer persönlichen Galerie zusammenzustellen, was mir aber nicht gelingt, obwohl ich nach der Anleitung von Annett vom 21.02.2006 vorgegangen bin, aber die ist ja auch schon fast 2 Jahre alt - die Anleitung!



Die Anleitung ist nach wie vor aktuell, da wir nichts an der Software geändert haben. Was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## jochem (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Sorry, konnte nicht früher antworten

Ich habe meine Bilder nochmals unter "Album" eingestellt, jetzt hat´s geklappt

Ich war verwirrt durch die verschiedenen Rubriken (Meine Bilder, persönliche Galerie).

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Nachsicht!


----------



## jochem (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bild in der Vorschau anklicken
> 2. Pulldown-Menü "Bild-Tools"
> 3. "Bild bearbeiten" auswählen
> 4. Rechts neben dem Bild gibt es die Möglichkeit "Bild ersetzen".



Ich möchte ein paar löschen!


----------



## Dodi (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Hallo Jochem!

Löschen kannst Du die leider nicht - nur ersetzen durch andere. 

Wenn Du sagst, welche Du gelöscht haben möchtest, kann ich das für Dich erledigen.


----------



## jochem (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Hi Dodi,

danke für Hinweis!

Die doppelten hätte ich gern gelöscht, danke!


----------



## Dodi (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Ok, Jochem,

mach ich gleich.

Edit: So, erledigt.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Persönliche Galerie?*

Hallo Jochem,



> Ich möchte ein paar löschen!



Du hast aber oben von "Austauschen" gesprochen und nicht von Löschen, deshalb meine Antwort in der Form.

Aber Dodi kümmert sich ja jetzt drum.


----------

